# laparoscopic gastotomy for ERCP access



## jvillarama (Mar 17, 2014)

A patient with history of gastric bypass had to have a laproscopic gastrotomy to create an access for ERCP. This procedure was done by 2 different doctors. one is a general surgeon the other one is a GI doctor. i was thinking of coding 49320 for diagnostic laparoscopy, 43500 for the gastrotomy and then 43262 for the ERCP. Also, this was all done at the same time so I'm thinking of usiing either modifier 62 or 80? Need some opinon please


----------

